# 50's Murray Tricycle * HELP ID PLEASE*



## Wayne Adam (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Cabers...
  I just picked up this vintage, solid & complete Murray Trike.
 I can't seem to find out much info on thiis model. It has a very nice Troxel spring seat, skirt guards & the very wide rear step with the glass jewel.
 ALSO... What does the H/T stand for?. It is painted on the fork & impressed into the rear step.
  Any help with the year & model would be great.................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 10, 2012)

*tricycle*

the h/t is for happy time it is one of the brands
that murray produced check out tricycle fetish .com
for history of murray. nice little tricycle i have 4 tricycles
2 midwest 1 rockett jr and 1 amf jr


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 10, 2012)

*Bobsbikes*

Thanks Bob...............Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, Happy Time or Happi Time with the clock hands was a Sears store brand. Must have been a thing with Sears and the word "Time" in their children's products because Sears sold other brands of baby strollers under their "ToddleTime" name around the same time period.

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Sep 11, 2012)

*Very cool!*

I Like the red seat and grips, and I especially like the cool rear reflector!


----------



## andrewandrewz (Sep 13, 2012)

*Old Tricycle found in Grandpas Garage*

Hello, So I have just found this at gramps house. Anyone know anything about old Tricycles, a friend said maybe a Murray?
Any help identifying the year make and model, yeAR AND or whatever.


----------

